# Bachmann-Dynamis and 5-A-Booster Districts



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

[This is should only be of interest to users who already have a Bachmann/Dynamis and Bachmann-5-Amp-Booster(s). You should not attempt to use this solution or a similar one if you do not understand DCC-phase-alignment of DCC power-stations in the DCC-powered-track-districts, or do not fully understand the risks of using an unsupported-user-solution.] 

This is my way to use a Dynamis with its booster to create two separately powered DCC districts. I want to be able to drive a locomotive back and forth from my booster powered “Layout” district and my “Command”/”Programming” or “Service” distinct without extra “off-track” circuits. (This solution may also be applicable to the Dynamis with ProBox but that will be up to another user, I don’t have one or plan on getting one.)

“Service” district is powered from Dynamis. “Layout” district is powered from Booster. The “Service” district is separated from the “Layout” district by a “Transition” district. An open-double-gap separates the “Transition” district from the “Service” district. A connected-double-gap (two 1 ohm 5 watt resistors) separates the “Transition” district from the “Layout” district. This extra connected-double-gap is my attempt to safely use the two “power stations” that may have different output voltages. In other words: (Dead-end) “Service” district <---> open-double-gap <---> locomotive length “Transition” district <---> connected-double-gap <---> “Layout” district.

1) All power is DCC +- with phase-polarity correct connections to track.

2) A single locomotive (with no cars) is driven across from the “Layout” through “Transition” to the “Service” district. 

3) No commands (especially “stop”) should be issued from Dynamis while a locomotive (or anything that conducts) is across the open-double-gap. Dynamis may become confused and output a DC-signal causing DC-locomotive-runaways on the “Layout”.

4) Power down the Booster before entering (and while doing) any service-mode programming with Dynamis.

5) Locomotives (or anything else) with staggered wheel power pickups should never be across the open-double-gap. There is no known “Power Station Common” connection between the Dynamis and the Booster in this setup.

6) Nothing that conducts should be across the open-double-gap while the Dynamis is powered-on, and the booster is powered-off or is powered-on and not getting a valid DCC-signal.

[The the “Transition” district and the connected-double-gap (two 1 ohm 5 watt resistors) may be unnecessary. You can try this at your own risk.]

[If this is confusing to you, it does not mean that there is anything wrong with you. It most likely means that you should be using one of the more common and safer solutions of adding switch(s) and extra wire(s).]

{I am on this forum because I do NOT trust the Bachmann/USA forum!}


----------

